# Angeln in Dalaran



## Galaladriel (29. November 2008)

Ich wollte mich jetzt mal an die Erfolgspunkte machen wo man die Münzeln angeln soll.

Wie funktioniert das?


----------



## Liax (29. November 2008)

rechts neben der violetten festung ist ein brunnen....da die angel rein....fertig
manchmal bekommst du goldene münzen...die kannst du wieder reinwerfen und bekommst nen glücksbuff für 2 min mit dem die chance steigt weitere münzen zu angeln


----------



## Idwal (10. Januar 2009)

kann man mit dem rest der münzen eig was anfangen, oder kann man die bedenklos verkaufen/wegschmeissen?
nehmen doch viel platz weg


----------



## Davatar (12. Januar 2009)

Die kannst Du für ne Hand voll Kupfer an nen NPC verkaufen.


----------



## [DM]Zottel (14. Januar 2009)

Lesen bildet....die Goldmünzen in den Brunnen werfen, das erhöht die Drop Wahrscheinlichkeit für weitere Münzen......ts ts ts


----------



## Treppe (14. Januar 2009)

iwie angel ich nur goldene nie silberne oder kupferne .........  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------

